# Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet



## elroy

Gerade in einem Video gehört:

_Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet. _

Ist der Satz so idiomatisch? Kann man tatsächlich das zweite „haben“ elidieren, wenn das erste ein Vollverb, das zweite ein Hilfsverb ist? Das habe ich noch nie gehört.

Das erinnert mich an den berühmten Satz „Ich heiße Heinz und Sie herzlich willkommen!“, was aber als absichtlich humorvoll gilt. Der Satz im Video wurde aber völlig ernsthaft gesagt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Kann man tatsächlich das zweite „haben“ elidieren, wenn das erste ein Vollverb, das zweite ein Hilfsverb ist?


Ja, das geht.

Andersherum würde ich es als hoch idiomatisch bezeichnen:

_Ich habe gestern gearbeitet und heute frei.
Ich habe gestern gearbeitet und heute [habe ich] frei._

Das sagen so wirklich viele Leute. Schriftsprachlich empfinde ich es als grenzwertig, aber umgangssprachlich absolut als üblich.



elroy said:


> Ich heiße Heinz und Sie herzlich willkommen!“


Richtig, das ist von Heinz Ehrhardt und das geht so nicht.


----------



## elroy

Interessant, dass es mit "haben" geht, mit "heißen" aber nicht!

Wie wäre es mit...

_Ich bin zum Fitnessstudio gegangen und jetzt sehr müde. 
Ich bin heute zu Hause aber gestern doch zur Arbeit gegangen.
Ich kann gut kochen und Französisch.
Ich kann Französisch und gut kochen.
Ich muss aufs Klo und dann eine E-Mail schreiben.
Ich muss eine E-Mail schreiben und dann aufs Klo.  _


----------



## nescit

Ich glaube, es geht darum, ob das Verb im eigentlichen Sinn oder im übertragenen Sinn benutzt wird.
Deine Beispiele finde ich ok.
Bei dem Erhardt-Zitat denke ich:
In "Willkommen heißen" bedeutet "heißen" nicht "einen Namen tragen".
Andere Beispiele, die nur als Witz gelten können :
Ich trage einen Hut und schwer an meinem Schicksal.
Ich ziehe an der Zigerette und dann nach Hamburg.
Er kochte Bohnensuppe und auch vor Wut.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich empfinde es als Zeugma.
Auch #1.


----------



## elroy

nescit said:


> Ich glaube, es geht darum, ob das Verb im eigentlichen Sinn oder im übertragenen Sinn benutzt wird.


Das kann ich für "können" und "müssen" schon nachvollziehen, aber "haben" als Vollverb und "haben" als Hilfsverb sind doch von der Bedeutung her völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, oder? Jedenfalls sind sie einander nicht ähnlicher als die beiden "heißen" im Zitat von Erhardt. 

Im Englischen würde es jedenfalls mit "have" gar nicht funktionieren:

_I have washed the dishes and watered the plants.   
I have washed the dishes and a headache.  
I have a headache and washed the dishes.  _


----------



## διαφορετικός

nescit said:


> Andere Beispiele, die nur als Witz gelten können :
> Ich trage einen Hut und schwer an meinem Schicksal.
> Ich ziehe an der Zigerette und dann nach Hamburg.
> Er kochte Bohnensuppe und auch vor Wut.


Vermutlich wirken diese Beispiele nur deshalb als Witz, weil die beiden Teile des Satzes sachlich (d.h. von ihrer Bedeutung her) nicht in einen einzigen Satz passen und nur ein Verb als Gemeinsamkeit haben.
Aus demselben Grund würden diese Sätze (auch) auf Deutsch komisch wirken:


elroy said:


> _I have washed the dishes and a headache.
> I have a headache and washed the dishes. _



PS: Zusätzlich wirkt es überraschend / witzig / schwer verständlich, wenn ein Verb wie "ziehen" zwar in beiden Teilen des Satzes gleich lautet, aber eine andere spezielle Bedeutung hat. Bei Verben wie "haben" ist der Kontrast (oft) geringer.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet


Einen kurzen Augenblick lang interpretierte ich bei diesem Satz ''frei'' als _gratis_:
ich habe gratis/unentgeltlich - und bis gestern fleißig - gearbeitet.  

Aber natürlich überwiegt hier die Kollokation 'frei haben', und somit klingt der Satz in meinen Ohren ein kleines bisschen schräg - oder allenfalls sehr umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das kann ich für "können" und "müssen" schon nachvollziehen, aber "haben" als Vollverb und "haben" als Hilfsverb sind doch von der Bedeutung her völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, oder? Jedenfalls sind sie einander nicht ähnlicher als die beiden "heißen" im Zitat von Erhardt.
> 
> Im Englischen würde es jedenfalls mit "have" gar nicht funktionieren:
> 
> _I have washed the dishes and watered the plants.
> I have washed the dishes and a headache.
> I have a headache and washed the dishes. _


In Deutsch wären das spezielle rhethorische Figuren, die man wegen der komischen Wirkung einsetzt.
Diese nennt man Zeugma.

https://universal_lexikon.de-academic.com/137120/Zeugma

Hier haben wir:


Zeugma



> [griechisch] _das, -s/-s _und _-ta, _rethorische Figur der Worteinsparung, Sonderform der Ellipse: *Zuordnung** desselben Wortes (Satzgliedes) zu mehreren (meist zwei) grammatisch oder semantisch inkongruenten Satzteilen*. Man unterscheidet 1) semantisches Zeugma: Verknüpfung eines Verbs in jeweils verschiedener Bedeutung mit meist zwei Substantiven aus unterschiedlichen Sinnsphären, z. B. »Er warf einen Blick in die Zeitung und die Zigarette in den Aschenbecher«; 2) syntaktisches Zeugma: syntaktische Verbindung von Wörtern, die in Numerus, Genus und/oder Kasus differieren, z. B. »Was soll all der Schmerz und Lust« (Goethe, »Wanderers Nachtlied«).




_Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet. - _edit_: _keine völlige Kongruenz, ich sehe leichte Verletzung der syntaktischen Kongruenz, bin aber nicht mehr sicher, da es nicht um Numerus, Genus und/oder Kasus geht, sondern um Prädikate, also: Vollverb vs. Hilfsverb (siehe #1)
_  „Ich heiße Heinz und Sie herzlich willkommen!“ - weder semantische noch syntaktische Kongruenz - besonders komisch, insofern nicht falsch._


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet.


Bis ich den Satz in seiner intendierten Bedeutung begriffen hatte, ist eine Weile (während der ich die Folgepost las) vergangen. Mein erster Eindruck war: "ich habe frei gearbeitet – und bis gestern auch fleißig", wobei mir "frei arbeiten" schon etwas merkwürdig vorkam. Vielleicht leide ich einfach unter Koffeinmangel ... .


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Vielleicht leide ich einfach unter Koffeinmangel .


Ich vielleicht  auch (vgl. #8).


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Einen kurzen Augenblick lang interpretierte ich bei diesem Satz ''frei'' als _gratis_:
> ich habe gratis/unentgeltlich - und bis gestern fleißig - gearbeitet.


"frei" würde im Zusammenhang mir "arbeiten"  nicht als "gratis" verstanden werden, sondern im Sinne von "freier Mitarbeiter" oder "ohne Vorgaben". Aber ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, dass sich "frei" auch auf "arbeiten" beziehen kann.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Frieder said:


> Mein erster Eindruck war: "ich habe frei gearbeitet – und bis gestern auch fleißig"


Meiner auch. Bei gesprochener Sprache, wenn man nach "frei" im Redefluss eine Pause macht, würde man es vielleicht weniger leicht missverstehen. Bei geschriebener Sprache wäre wohl ein Komma nach "frei" zulässig und hilfreich.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> aber "haben" als Vollverb und "haben" als Hilfsverb sind doch von der Bedeutung her völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, oder?


Die Strukturen sind so parallel (_frei haben _vs._ gearbeitet haben_), dass es für mich schon funktioniert und ich es mir zumindest in der Umgangssprache vorstellen kann (umgestellt wie in #2).

_Ich habe frei. 
Ich habe gearbeitet._


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _I have washed the dishes and a headache.
> I have a headache and washed the dishes. _





διαφορετικός said:


> Aus demselben Grund würden diese Sätze (auch) auf Deutsch komisch wirken


To be clear, in English the _construction_ itself is not valid, regardless of the plausibility of combining the elements: 

_I have a suggestion and been waiting for a chance to make it.  
I have read the document and a better idea of what the project entails.  _

In each of these sentences the combination is fully plausible; the only issue is the incorrectly elided second “have.”  Both sentences become fully grammatical and idiomatic if we add a second “have.”


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> und ich es mir zumindest in der Umgangssprache vorstellen kann *(umgestellt wie in #2)*.


Der Satz war aber eben nicht umgestellt, und es kam auch kein „heute“ vor, was für mich den Redefluss erheblich erhöht. Ich habe gestern gearbeitet und heute frei“ klingt auch für mich wesentlich unauffälliger als „Ich habe frei und gestern gearbeitet“.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> erade in einem Video gehört:
> 
> _Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet._


Aus welchem Land stammt das Video bzw. der Sprecher? In welchem Kontext wurde dieser Satz gesagt? 
Danke.-


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Zusätzlich wirkt es überraschend / witzig / schwer verständlich, wenn ein Verb wie "ziehen" zwar in beiden Teilen des Satzes gleich lautet, aber eine andere spezielle Bedeutung hat. *Bei Verben wie "haben" ist der Kontrast (oft) geringer*.


Bei „haben“ als Vollverb und „haben“ als Hilfsverb sehe ich das wie gesagt nicht so. Bei „frei haben“ und „gearbeitet haben“ liegt zwar eine semantische Verwandschaft vor, sie besteht aber nicht zwischen den beiden „haben“, die eigentlich drastisch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben bzw. Funktionen erfüllen.


----------



## elroy

Alemanita said:


> Aus welchem Land stammt das Video bzw. der Sprecher? In welchem Kontext wurde dieser Satz gesagt?


Das Video wurde in Berlin gedreht. Gefragt wurden Menschen auf der Straße, was sie heute gemacht haben bzw. vorhaben. Der Satz war Teil einer der Antworten. Ich kann zwar nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, woher die Frau stammt bzw. ob sie deutsche Muttersprachlerin ist, aber beim ersten Anhören hat sie mir jedenfalls nach bundesdeutscher Muttersprachlerin geklungen. Ich habe mir gerade den Abschnitt nochmal genau angehört und habe bemerkt, dass sie zwar einige Silben deutlicher bzw. „voller“ ausspricht als in hochdeutscher Sprache gewöhnlich (z.B. „genießen“ mit vollem „e“ in der Endung und „spazieren“ mit vollem „r“), aber trotzdem gibt sie mir nicht den Eindruck einer DaF-Sprecherin. 

Ihre gesamte Antwort lautet:
_
Ich möchte gerne das Wochenende genießen. Ich habe frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet und jetzt gehe ich spazieren. Und heute werde ich noch kochen, schön essen und die Zeit genießen._


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Aber natürlich überwiegt hier die Kollokation 'frei haben', und somit klingt der Satz in meinen Ohren ein kleines bisschen schräg -


Für mich klingt er sogar so schräg, dass ich ihn mehrmals lesen musste, um überhaupt zu verstehen, was gemeint ist.

Zuerst dachte ich, dass _frei_ sich auch auf _gearbeitet_ beziehe, nämlich so:
⇒
_Ich habe frei (gearbeitet) und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet./   _



Kajjo said:


> Andersherum würde ich es als hoch idiomatisch bezeichnen:
> 
> _Ich habe gestern gearbeitet und *heute* frei._




Das "heute" steht aber leider nicht im Originalsatz und "fleißig" fehlt in deinem Satz auch, sonst wäre er tatsächlich auf Anhieb verständlich, wenn auch  m.E. nicht  sehr idiomatisch.
_Ich habe [heute] frei und bis gestern fleißig gearbeitet. _😕


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Bei „frei haben“ und „gearbeitet haben“ liegt zwar eine semantische Verwandschaft vor, sie besteht aber nicht zwischen den beiden „haben“, die eigentlich drastisch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben bzw. Funktionen erfüllen.


Das stimmt, aber immerhin ist "haben" in beiden Fällen eine Art Hilfsverb, das heisst, man hat vielleicht das Gefühl, dass es nur wenig Bedeutung trägt.


----------



## Hutschi

Letztlich bedeutet es, dass ein Zeugma sehr von der tatsächlichen Struktur und von der Situation abhängt.

Mündliche Sprache lässt oft mehr Freiheiten, weil Kontext und Betonung es klar machen, zum Teil aber auch kleine Unterschiede in der Betonung stark wirken.
Im Schriftlichen fehlt dieser Hinweis durch Betonung.

Das Zeugma ist im Deutschen nicht so ungewöhnlich. Komisch wird es vor Allem, wenn die Inkongruenz ein gewisses Maß übersteigt.


----------



## elroy

To be clear, my question wasn't about processability, ambiguity, word play, emphasis, context, tone of voice, etc.

I wouldn't have expected this structure to be _syntactically_ possible at all.  I would have thought that you could only elide the second "haben" if they were either both main verbs or both auxiliary verbs, as in:

_Ich habe eine Katze und einen Hund._ (both main verbs)
_Ich habe Kuchen gegessen und Klavier gespielt. _(both auxiliary verbs)

I would not have thought that you could combine the two.


----------



## nescit

In meiner Dudengrammatik heißt es, das Verb dürfe nicht eingespart werden, wenn ein Bedeutungsunterschied (das hatten wir) oder unterschiedliche Valenz des Verbs vorliegt.
Das wären beim Vollverb "habe" 2 notwendige Ergänzungen: Wer hat was? Ich habe frei.
Bei den Verb arbeiten in der Form "habe gearbeitet" nur eine notwendige Ergänzung: Wer hat getan? Ich habe gearbeitet.
Demnach wäre die Reihung strenggenommen nicht richtig.
Nun scheint es mir so zu sein, dass wir den Fall spontan anders verstehen:
Wer hat was?
Ich habe gearbeitet.
Ich habe frei.
(Scheinbar gleich viele notwendige Ergänzungen)

Ich erkläre mir das mit der semantischen Nähe der Aussagen. So kennen wir das: erst arbeiten, dann frei haben.
Ähnlich: ich habe gegessen und nun keinen Hunger.
(Ist das nun falsch, weil es im Duden anders steht oder richtig, weil akzeptabel für viele?)

Schräger wird das Beispiel:
Ich habe gespielt und einen Hund.
Jetzt empfinden wir den Fehler.

Hilft diese Überlegung weiter?


----------



## elroy

Ja, so etwas hatte ich mir schon überlegt. Das ist vielleicht einfach nur ein Sonderfall. Im Deutschen kann semantische Nähe offenbar in bestimmten Fällen eine sonst unzulässige Konstruktion „durchgehen“ lassen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

nescit said:


> Ich habe gespielt und einen Hund.
> Jetzt empfinden wir den Fehler.
> 
> Hilft diese Überlegung weiter?


Ja, das bringt mich auf den folgenden Gedanken: Wenn man das fehlende Wort leicht erraten kann, ist die Formulierung eher akzeptabel.

"Ich habe einen Hund, und mit ihm gespielt." - das versteht man recht gut und ist nicht so schräg. Das Partizip Perfekt deutet ja schon stark auf das Hilfsverb "haben" hin, und tatsächlich, denkt man sich, es wurde schon erwähnt, also gehört es wohl dazu.


----------



## Hutschi

nescit said:


> Ich habe gespielt und einen Hund.


Ich habe einen Hund und mit ihm gespielt.

Das würde dem "arbeiten"-Beispiel entsprechen.
Es ist ebenfalls ein Zeugma.
Aber es wird nicht so falsch empfunden, durch semantische Nähe?

_Überlappt mit διαφορετικός_


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich habe einen Hund, und mit ihm gespielt."


Mir fehlt im zweiten Teil eine Zeitangabe, z.B. „Ich habe einen Hund und mit ihm _*gestern*_ gespielt“, sonst kommt mir die Aussage (mit oder ohne zweites „haben“) unplausibel vor.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Mir fehlt im zweiten Teil eine Zeitangabe, z.B. „Ich habe einen Hund und mit ihm _*gestern*_ gespielt“, sonst kommt mir die Aussage (mit oder ohne zweites „haben“) unplausibel vor.


Das stimmt, mit einer Zeitangabe wird das Beispiel realistischer. Ich habe ja bereits "mit ihm" eingefügt, im Vergleich zum umgekehrten Satz von @nescit . Wollte eigentlich ein Beispiel mit genau denselben Wörtern machen, nur mit anderer Reihenfolge ...


----------

